# Schwarzangler am Wörthbach gestellt



## Orothred (20. August 2021)

Also wenn irgendwelche Leute, die sich nicht ausweisen können, anfangen, Angler zu kontrollieren, ist das schon seltsam. Auch, wenns in diesem Fall offenbar den/die Richtigen erwischt hat....


----------



## Skott (20. August 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Also wenn irgendwelche Leute, die sich nicht ausweisen können, anfangen, Angler zu kontrollieren, ist das schon seltsam. Auch, wenns in diesem Fall offenbar den/die Richtigen erwischt hat....


Wo steht denn da was von "irgendwelchen Leuten, die sich nicht ausweisen konnten"? Die Rede ist dort von zwei Zeugen und das könnten z. B. auch Fischereiaufseher gewesen sein....


----------



## Orothred (20. August 2021)

Steht tatsächlich nirgends, hab ich einfach so verstanden


----------



## phirania (20. August 2021)

Blockwarte gibt es Überall....


----------



## DenizJP (20. August 2021)

würde hier am Main bei FFM ein sinnloses Unterfangen sein...

Zeltstädte, offene Feuer mitten im Wald, Polizei die gekonnt Anglertrupp 20m weiter übersieht... alles schon gehabt.




und mutig den Schwarzangler festzuhalten - hier kann das laut Kollegen schnell mit nem Messer enden...


----------



## otterstätter (20. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Wo steht denn da was von "irgendwelchen Leuten, die sich nicht ausweisen konnten"? Die Rede ist dort von zwei Zeugen und das könnten z. B. auch Fischereiaufseher gewesen sein....


Dann sollte man es auch so schreiben. Jetzt ist es nur ein weiterer halbgarer Artikel bei dem tausend verschiedene Meinungen zusammen kommen ohne das Licht ins dunkel gebracht wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> würde hier am Main bei FFM ein sinnloses Unterfangen sein...


Ja irgendwo im Bayrischen, oder BW ticken die Uhren anders!
Wackerer Bürgereinsatz ist im kleinräumigen, ländlichen Raum wohl eher zu erwarten?
Ich hab aber auch mal gekniffen, als irgendwelche Russen bei uns ihre Kiemennetzte im Morgengrauen einholten, in den Kofferraum klatschten und abhauten.
Drei Mann, da bin ich nicht hin gegangen?
Inzwischen habe ich wenigstens ein Fernglas und hätte heute vielleicht das Kennzeichen.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (20. August 2021)

Au fein, eine Schwarzanglermeldung mit geringem Detailreichtum.
Wird sicher ein Top-Thread, ich freu mich schon


----------



## hanzz (20. August 2021)

Mal wieder so eine Meldung in 3 Sätzen formuliert.
Mal wieder weiß keiner, wie das genau abgelaufen ist und keinem kann man es recht machen. 
Weggucken und Schwarzangler nicht anscheissen ist nicht ok, Schwarzangler kontrollieren und anscheissen auch nicht ok oder seltsam oder es ist die Rede von Blockwarten.

Es ist von Zeugen die Rede.  Ob es einfach nur Passanten waren, die sich das Schauspiel angesehen haben ist zu bezweifeln.
Das werden schon irgendwelche Leute gewesen sein, die einen Bezug zum Angeln haben und die Situation wohl etwas länger beobachtet haben und einschätzen konnten.

Aber wir wissen nicht was genau passiert ist. 

Von Buben, die wie wir fast alle mal schwarz geangelt haben, kann hier wohl nicht die Rede sein.

Festhalten würde ich definitiv niemanden, den ich beim Schwarzangeln sehe. Dafür ist mir die Gewaltbereitschaft und der Einsatz von Waffen heutzutage bei einigen viel zu hoch.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Festhalten würde ich definitiv niemanden, den ich beim Schwarzangeln sehe. Dafür ist mir die Gewaltbereitschaft und der Einsatz von Waffen heutzutage bei einigen viel zu hoch.


Eben, fürn paar Fische?

Jürgen


----------



## rippi (20. August 2021)

In diesem Fall ist es scharf zu verurteilen. Der Wörthbach wird offenbar durch einen Verein bewirtschaftet, bei dem sowohl jeder Mitglied werden kann, der aber auch Tageskarten für besagten Bach ausgibt. Ekelhaft solche Menschen, die den Ruf der Schwarzangler in Verruf bringen. 
Die oberste Regel der Schwarzangler darf nicht gebrochen werden. So ein Gesindel!


----------



## trawar (20. August 2021)

Was wollt ihr denn?
Clicks generieren und Werbung spammen, was anderes kann ich mir nicht Vorstellen.
Der Betreiber hat doch alles richtig gemacht, irgendwie muss sich das Forum ja Finanzieren damit wir es kostenlos nutzen dürfen.


----------



## andyblub (20. August 2021)

Ist der Begriff "Schwarzangler" eigentlich noch politisch korrekt und genderkonform?


----------



## hanzz (20. August 2021)

Das Thema kommt hier auch in immer mehr Threads auf. 
ZDF gendert sogar die TalibanInnen.


----------



## Salt (20. August 2021)

"Angler*_(I)_nnen mit ungeklärtem Status der Nutzungsberechtigung sowie ungeklärtem Geschlecht des Fanges"
müsste aktuell politisch/ethisch korrekt und frei von Vorverurteilungen sein.... 
Evtl könnte man die ja zur Strafe zu den "Promis" im Big Brother Haus dazu sperren? 

Ansonsten leider von der "Redaktion" wieder mal nur aus dem Netz kopiert und nicht selbst recherchiert. Aber für ein bisschen entertainment reichts.


----------



## daci7 (20. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Au fein, eine Schwarzanglermeldung mit geringem Detailreichtum.
> Wird sicher ein Top-Thread, ich freu mich schon


Besonders schön finde ich dabei das Beispielbild - toll, dass man den schwarzen Peter nun mal den Elitären zuschuster will


----------



## Minimax (20. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Besonders schön finde ich dabei das Beispielbild - toll, dass man den schwarzen Peter nun mal den Elitären zuschuster will


Oh, nettes Detail. Ja von nichts kommt nichts, und am Anfang so manchen Stolzen Stammbaus stehen Spitzbuben und Wegelagerer..

Übrigens wollt ich mit meinem launigen Post garnicht die Redaktion kritisieren, es ist aus der angegebenen Quelle halt wenig herauszuholen. Ich jedenfalls freue mich, das das Board mit lustigen Angelnewsschnipseln aus aller Welt versorgt werden. 
Wären wir auf uns allein gestellt, wäre unser einziges Fenster nach draussen vmtl. Der lustige Netzfundstücke Thread.
Mein frohlocken galt eher der Vorfreude wohin uns die Diskussion führen würde


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. August 2021)

Und ist das nicht Diskriminierung-
Schwarz-
Ich brauche eine neue Flagge.


----------



## Floma (20. August 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Ist der Begriff "Schwarzangler" eigentlich noch politisch korrekt und genderkonform?


Abseits-einer-gesetzlichen-Grundlage-fischende-Person


----------



## DreisterBrassenmeister (20. August 2021)

Kommt drauf an. 

Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen würde ich nichts sagen wohl oder wenn nur den Hinweis geben, dass sie besser verschwinden sollten, bevor noch wer kommt, der es nicht so gelassen sieht. Würde aber nirgendwo anrufen. Bei anderen Leuten schon eher, vor allem, wenn sie auffällig sind und schlecht mit Natur, Fischen umgehen. 

Kontrollieren tu ich aber eigentlich sonst nicht, auch wenn ich das dürfte. Bei uns darf jedes Mitglied Kontrollen durchführen, nicht nur Aufseher etc. Wenn ich aber angeln fahre, dann will ich auch angeln und nicht erst um den See laufen, um bei jedem zu kontrollieren...dafür ist die Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. August 2021)

otterstätter schrieb:


> ein weiterer halbgarer Artikel bei dem tausend verschiedene Meinungen zusammen


das ist ja Sinn und Zweck der Übung


----------



## Kanal-Angler (22. August 2021)

Ich habe vor 5 Jahren mal 2 Russen am RHK am alten Stinnes Hafen in Essen angezeigt weil sie schon 15 Karpfen gerißen hatten. Das Reißen ist in Deutschland verboten.
Sie haben so um die 5 Kg. Futter auf ein und die selbe Stelle geschmissen und dann mit einem Riesen Drillingshaken einfach immer wieder nur über die Stelle geworfen und einen Karpfen nach dem anderen aus dem Kanal gezogen. Der LFV hatte 50 Karpfen einen Tag vorher eingesetzt.
Mit meinem Handy habe ich dann die Polizei informiert was am Ende dabei raus gekommen ist habe ich leider nie Erfahren. 
Aber die beiden Russen habe ich nie wieder an der Stelle angetroffen.


----------



## yukonjack (22. August 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 5 Jahren mal 2 Russen am RHK am alten Stinnes Hafen in Essen angezeigt weil sie schon 15 Karpfen gerißen hatten. Das Reißen ist in Deutschland verboten.
> Sie haben so um die 5 Kg. Futter auf ein und die selbe Stelle geschmissen und dann mit einem Riesen Drillingshaken einfach immer wieder nur über die Stelle geworfen und einen Karpfen nach dem anderen aus dem Kanal gezogen. Der LFV hatte 50 Karpfen einen Tag vorher eingesetzt.
> Mit meinem Handy habe ich dann die Polizei informiert was am Ende dabei raus gekommen ist habe ich leider nie Erfahren.
> *Aber die beiden Russen habe ich nie wieder an der Stelle angetroffen.*


Wahrscheinlich lebenslang im Arbeitslager.


----------



## KadeTTHH (23. August 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich lebenslang im Arbeitslager.


Ins Gulag nach Sibirien, denen sind unsere Jungs von '45 ausgegangen.


----------



## TobBok (23. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Besonders schön finde ich dabei das Beispielbild - toll, dass man den schwarzen Peter nun mal den Elitären zuschuster will


Fliegenfischer können nicht Schwarzangeln. Nur Schwarzschwingen und tanzen.


----------

